# couple vids/pics i found from awhile back



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

atv vids :: P7040204.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

here is jaybird750 and I




































sry jaybird750 it happens to the best of us, my time will come or hopefully it did when i almost ran myself over on my own bike haha but yours is on video lol
P7040222.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Don't feel too bad I turned turtle within the first 30 minutes of the MIMB Meet and Greet. I'm just glad I didn't get any water in the snorks.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

howd you manage not to?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah if you went turtle i dont see how none got in the snorks unless you got a bilge pump built in lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

haha NO bilge pump yet. I was going into the serpent pit at a funny angle and she slid over off the ruts. I was able to keep it on its side with out it going completely upside down and Big P and some other folks flipped it right side up real quick. I was alot more fortunate than some of our mutual friends.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

gotcha you were lucky but i bet you were :bigeyes: when it started going


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you need to tell yer twinkle fairy friend to stop leaning over the bars. 
he acting like it gonna flip over on him!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No doubt man, I was feeling real stupid too. It was seriously the first 30 minutes of what was supposed to be a 2 day ride. I got lucky there but the breakdowns started soon after. lilbigtonka I hope we see you and your buds at the next ride.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pics. cant view the vids from offshore. How you liking them 30's.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im loving them, i wasnt to sure to get them or backs but i think i made the right choice, nice ride and go everywhere the laws or backs go seriously. i love the price difference between them and backs too lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I had bought my bike with 28 Zilla's and i did not know anything about them at the time but i sure glad that i did not change them like i wanted to when i got the bike. I love mine but probably will get 30's when it is time for some new ones.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good pics and vids, it always sucks to have your oops moments on film or pics but it gives the rest of us a little chuckle. don't worry though it happens to the best of us


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice:rockn:


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Why should I feel bad? I was just trying to show everyone what not to do!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha gotcha it is always better to show then to try and explain be ready we got work to do this weekend


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice vid of the dude falling off backwards in the water..lol too funny....lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah thats jason, you will meet him if you can get that grizz running lol and then the only problem you will have is trying to keep up with me in the holes lol jk


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

No need to keep up Brandon, I'll be the one pulling you out!!! lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha maybe so if everything goes right


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i keep watching the end where jaybird takes a dip. hahaha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know everytime i watch that i laugh and pause it so i can see him gone under the water and the bike just sitting there straight up lol it was hilarious


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Its even better if you pause it when i come out of the water it looks like swamp thing


----------

